# Recommendation for a Color Laser Printer



## MasterOne (Jan 30, 2012)

I need some recommendations for buying a new color laser printer, that also works nicely when accessed from a FreeBSD machine.

The printer should 


be connected to the local network (so embedded print-server is a must have)
have a duplex-unit (to be able to print front and back side of a page).
be in the lower price range (doesn't have to be the cheapest one, but reasonably priced for a small workgroup that does not print all too much; unfortunately I can not tell a page amount per month)
There are some nice units from the manufacturer Brother, but I have no clue, if all the functionality can be used from FreeBSD.

Any ideas what to look out for, or what the printer requirements are to be on the save side?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2012)

As long as it has a reasonably good PostScript (usually emulated on lower-end printers), that makes things easier.

Printing features usually aren't hard to use.  Automatic duplexing might be easiest with CUPS, which uses the manufacturer's PPDs.  If it's also a multi-function scanner/alarm clock/paper shredder/coffee pot, hard to say whether the scanner will work with FreeBSD.


----------



## MasterOne (Jan 30, 2012)

I am not really interested in a multi-function machine, it should just be a printer. So I guess I'll have to first look for the printer, then check if it is supported by CUPS.

Nevertheless if anybody here has a color laser printer in use, or a certain recommendation, please share.


----------



## foxconn (Feb 8, 2012)

For a color laser that works with FreeBSD, you'll probably have a better luck with a HP as the official driver (HPLIP) is in the port/pkg repository.
Here is the list of the PPD(PostScript Printer Description) files for HP color laser that comes with the latest HPLIP drivers in the port of my FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE


```
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_1600-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2500-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2500-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2500_series-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2500_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2550_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2600n-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2605-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2605dn-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2605dtn-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2700-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2700n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2800-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2820-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2830-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_2840-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3000-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3000-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3500-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3500n-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3550-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3550n-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3600-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3700-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3700-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3700n-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3700n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3800-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_3800-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4500-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4500-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4550-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4550-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4600-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4600-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4600_series-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4600_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4610-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4610-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4650-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4650-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4700-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4700-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4730mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_4730mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5500-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5500-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5550-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5550-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5m-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_5m-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_8500-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_8500-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_8550-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_8550-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_9500-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_9500-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_9500_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_9500_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1015-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1017-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1312_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1312_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1312nfi_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm1312nfi_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320fxi_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320fxi_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320n_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320n_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320nf_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm2320nf_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm3530_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm3530_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm4540_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm4540_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm4730_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm4730_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6030_mfp-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6030_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6040_mfp-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6040_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6049_mfp-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cm6049_mfp-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1215-hpijs.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1514n-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1514n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1515n-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1515n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1518ni-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp1518ni-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025dn-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025dn-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025n-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025x-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp2025x-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp3505-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp3505-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp3525-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp3525-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4005-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4005-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4020_series-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4020_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4520_series-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp4520_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225dn-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225dn-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225n-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5225n-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5520_series-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp5520_series-ps.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp6015-hpijs-pcl3.ppd.gz
file:///usr/local/share/ppd/HP/hp-color_laserjet_cp6015-ps.ppd.gz
```

I'm also looking for a color laser printer that works well with FreeBSD. But the color resolution for the affordable HP color laserjet is still stuck at 600 x 600 dpi (HP has got the so-called "HP ImageREt 2400" technology that's claimed to be able to simulate 2400dpi from the 600dpi engine?) while her competitors offer much higher resolution at the same price range (SAMSUNG, BROTHER=2400dpi x 600dpi) (FUJI XEROX = 2400dpi x 1200dpi). But they don't seem to have drivers for FreeBSD nor does CUP/gutenprint provide 3rd party driver for these newer non-HP color laser...x(


----------



## darkmark (Feb 10, 2012)

I've had good luck with the Konica Minolta magicolor 1650EN.   You can order it with a duplexer unit as well.


----------



## baos (Aug 19, 2013)

*H*ow was your printer search?  I too am looking for a laser printer, maybe black and white, maybe color.  Just the easiest one to work with freebsd FreeBSD would be great.


----------



## MasterOne (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't buy one, stuck to my good old Brother HL-1450 (no color, no duplex, but insanely cheap printing costs).


----------



## roddierod (Aug 19, 2013)

In the last 7 years I have had a Konica-Minolta, Brother and finally a used HP 4100 N.  The Konica-Minolta and Brother both were color/duplexing/network printers and advertised as Linux and Mac ready. Neither turned out to work well with FreeBSD as the did not have PS capabilities and with CUPS either did not fully functions or would stop working on updating cups.

About 1 year ago I got the HP used of eBay. I decided to go with this because of it's work load.  My wife went back to school and here printing killed the Brother. She was printing close to 4000-5000 pages a month by herself.

The HP by far is the easiest thing to get working with FreeBSD either with LP or CUPS. Of the three it was the only one that within minutes I was able to print to from FreeBSD.  I think it took me two or three weeks with the Konica.  The Brother may have been down to two days because of what I learned from the Konica.

In short: look at used HPs Business class there are great deals on these everywhere. Failing that, get a printer that does PostScript.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 19, 2013)

I've used Okidata color LED printers (C5200) and HP color lasers, most recently a gigantic Color LaserJet 5500DN.  They work.  They both print sample pages with amazing quality color photos.  I have never been able to get anything like the quality of those special photos with my own.  Possibly preprocessing original photos with ImageMagick or some similar filter could do it.  The special demos may be outright lies, taking advantage of special knowledge of the imaging engine to get quality that can't be achieved by the end user.

Color lasers are bigger, cost much more to run, and are sometimes dirtier than their monochrome counterparts.  At some point, it's almost guaranteed that you'll open the printer and find a multicolor spread of toner dust that looks like somebody stabbed a circus clown.


----------



## baos (Sep 14, 2013)

_I b_ought the *B*rother hl-3170cdw color laser printer. _I c_onnected it with wireless to my router. _I i_nstalled print/cups. _I e_dited the PPD file to work with print/foomatic-filters. I can now print pictures and websites from *F*irefox.  

I have provided the PPD file I edited, which was a very simple edit for anyone else who would like to use this printer. I imagine other *B*rother printers would work with the same edit by simply changing the cupsFilter line to 

```
*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"
```


----------

